# Anyone know what kind of meat probe/thermocouple that Masterbuilt uses (like type K)?



## boldham (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi there,first post. I just got a used electric Masterbuilt smoker and the meat probe doesn't work. I know I can get the same replacement probe, but I was hoping to replace with a probe of my choosing (smaller diameter). I would also like to continue to use the built-in electronics because I have a wireless remote and enjoy the ability to see meat temps remotely.

Thanks for any feedback, Brendan


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

You would be much better off buying a dual probe remote therm like a Maverick.

The temp controller & meat probe in the MES are notoriously inaccurate.

Al


----------



## johnnyb54 (Apr 3, 2017)

Like SmokinAl said get a dedicated thermometer. I have a Maverick and they are a decent unit but they are notorious for having proble problems. I now use and highly recommend Thermoworks Smoke. (http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke). It's receiver range is greayer them the Maverick, it can use ambient, meat waterproof probes. It records high low range during a cook and shortly they will be introducing a WiFi gateway and app for offsite monitoring.


----------

